# LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS SO. CAL.



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up guys and welcome to our new thread.......thanks to all the fam from lugk dallas that made it possible for us....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

That's whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> That's whats up :thumbsup:


we growing big homie dre........we doing it.....


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Yesssir!! Time post up lots of piks


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> Yesssir!! Time post up lots of piks


whats up lopez, u still ridin solo???


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dats wuz up fam lookin good time to see sum tight builds!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dats wuz up fam lookin good time to see sum tight builds!


 thanks for the support fam


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Noa if I still stayed in Delamo I'd be there shit I fucked up and moved out to -va. were it really ain't no builderssome people see my work and give me props and talk about how they use to build truth is I don't even think they been in a model car section before let alone a hobby shop :drama:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Bought this built & painted from erick dynasty & now puttin hydros n selling


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sum nice looking builds fam keep up d great work


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

My malibu art2roll has it gonna be casting soon first of its kind art did all body work i was to busy to do my self i sent it to a master fabricator n he got down


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


>


hell yeah, thats what im talking about


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> My malibu art2roll has it gonna be casting soon first of its kind art did all body work i was to busy to do my self i sent it to a master fabricator n he got down


hell yeah, whats gonna b the tag on those


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> sum nice looking builds fam keep up d great work


thanks for the support fam


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ORALE' :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

$50 for body gril lights & bumpers


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> $50 for body gril lights & bumpers


when would they b ready


----------



## myndless323 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yo noa noa, this is my pains name its me Tito carnal. Thanks for lmk


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

myndless323 said:


> Yo noa noa, this is my pains name its me Tito carnal. Thanks for lmk


im glad u could make it tito


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Hopefully soon still gotta pay costs for the resin n md supplies before casting can be done oh & about 10-15 are gonna be avaliable only


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LopezCustoms said:


> $50 for body gril lights & bumpers


Can i have one  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> Hopefully soon still gotta pay costs for the resin n md supplies before casting can be done oh & about 10-15 are gonna be avaliable only


10-15 available only!!!!!!!! Wth


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Can i have one  :rofl: :rofl:


lol


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new chapter...:h5:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol only if i can have ur glass house jk & yea gonna limit how many make it out


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Big ups to the So. Cal chapter from the Mid West chapter.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Christopher J said:


> Big ups to the So. Cal chapter from the Mid West chapter.


yeah, thaks for the support chris


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

He'll yeah SoCal doing they thing! Good looking fam can't wait to see some builds


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OFDatTX said:


> He'll yeah SoCal doing they thing! Good looking fam can't wait to see some builds


whats up jc, lugk so cal has come carnal, thanks for the support bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> whats up jc, lugk so cal has come carnal, thanks for the support bro


4sho I got u homie.!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*a little something im working on*

Check it out!!!!!!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

U get that off fabian?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> U get that off fabian?


whos fabian????


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

2 topics for one club ? Why


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rollindeep408 said:


> 2 topics for one club ? Why


2 different chapters


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the So.Cal chapter. Got some skilled builders coming together and reppin' So.Cal........damn, I gotta get back to Cali.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> whos fabian????


:shocked:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

So Cal represent!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

rollindeep408 said:


> 2 topics for one club ? Why


moreso, just letting it be known bro... building the hype.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up david.......thanks for the support carnal


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> 2 topics for one club ? Why


why not? u worried bout d wrong thang homie


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Forreal agreed with pina but noano the monte whered ubget it? Fabian is a club member lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I got this through a homie here in cali, but his name is not fabian..........de todos modos, I had to redo the whole suspension bro. It probably was his


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> why not? u worried bout d wrong thang homie


agreed!!!!!! 100%


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Enough with the bs post sum PICS up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Enough with the bs post sum PICS up


simon no disrespect intended was just say feel me but yea lets see sum clean pics fam


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

A representar cali lugk homeboys. ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pics pics pics pics pics  lol.....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> why not? u worried bout d wrong thang homie


agreed!!!!!! 100%


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> A representar cali lugk homeboys. ...


whats up compton1964:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Congrats on the So.Cal chapter. Got some skilled builders coming together and reppin' So.Cal........damn, I gotta get back to Cali.


whats up bro, caile


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*a little project for a customer*

Ls monte


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet color angel :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Sweet color angel :thumbsup:


thank u very mucho frank


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cali chapter yesssss!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

monte's lookin fresh!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just don't make sense we have a member in Stockton and in Florida and in Sunnyvale but we don't make 4 topics for it just never understood that you are one club when it comes down to it if I went to a show with a club in a difrent state still one club ....... Just saying having one page shows more unity otherwise seams like just showing off like rollerz having 50 difrent chapter posts in club topic don't make sense to me either either way keep up the good work


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ls... lookin good already


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> monte's lookin fresh!


KOTT, thanks for the compliments bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Ls... lookin good already


yeah, thanks compton


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rollindeep408 said:


> Just don't make sense we have a member in Stockton and in Florida and in Sunnyvale but we don't make 4 topics for it just never understood that you are one club when it comes down to it if I went to a show with a club in a difrent state still one club ....... Just saying having one page shows more unity otherwise seams like just showing off like rollerz having 50 difrent chapter posts in club topic don't make sense to me either either way keep up the good work


hey bro, thanks for the "keep the good work" but with all do respect, ur club is not my club bro, and plus, its not like u paying for that extra thread r u????? Might not make any sense, but for us, is giving one step ahead. But ur point of view is appreciated bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*ls update*

:thumbsup:


----------



## myndless323 (Aug 8, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> im glad u could make it tito


 gracias carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

myndless323 said:


> gracias carnal


dang, thats a k5?????? Looks bad ass bro


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Work Fam.!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> Nice Work Fam.!


thanks for the props fam


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Do your thing ......


----------



## myndless323 (Aug 8, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> dang, thats a k5?????? Looks bad ass bro


Thanks homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

myndless323 said:


> gracias carnal


Where have i seen this b4 :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you know I gotta see whatcha do'n lol







:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dayummmm fam I wanna do my mc so bad but some how the hood got lost I know it been sabotage, then today I pull out my 442 which has been painted for over 3 years and its got a big ass nasty scratch in the door :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

put'n in work :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Noa, that LS is looking nice.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*ls update*

Done with undi, and clear coat


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Damn Noa, that LS is looking nice.


thanks carnal........u still on the road homie.......I need to send ur parts bro


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, bro. Heading to AZ so I'm getting closer.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> lookin good fam


thanks fam:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*ls update*

:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Monte is bad ass bro!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OFDatTX said:


> Monte is bad ass bro!


thanks JC


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> you know I gotta see whatcha do'n lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks badass!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> looks badass!


patience buddies


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*ls update*

Finally, done with the ls. Monday morning will b on its way to georgia:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

:fool2:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

The LS came out clean, homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*_We will be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty: 





*_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...

___
__
__ 







*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 25, 2013*
*
BEST OF SHOW *​




$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75.00
Best Bike of Show-$50.00
Best Hot Rod /Muscle car 1st -$100 2nd $75.00

*Special Awards*​




*CARS *
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
*TRUCKS*
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50 
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50 
Best Overall Club Display 
*CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd *​




*1)1940’s and Below Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*2)1950’s Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*3)1960**-1964**
**[SUB]Original[/SUB]*
*Street*
*Mild*
*4)1965-1969*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*5)Convertible 1969-Older*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*6)1970-1979 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*8)1990-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*Street*
*Mild*
*10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
*
*
*11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older*
*Original *
*Street*
*Mild*
*12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
*Street*
*Mild*
*13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004*
*Street*
*Mild*
*14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*15)Mini Truck*
*
**16) 4X4 Trucks*
*
**17)Compact/Import*
*Street*
*Mild*
*18)SUV*
*Mild*
*Radical*
*19)Low Rods*

*20)Hot Rods*
*
**21)Muscle Cars*
*
**22)Special Interest*
*
**23)El Camino/Panel*
*
**24)Motor Cycle*
*Street*
*Custom*
*
**25)PT Cruisers/Scions*
*
**26)Old School*
*
**27)Under Construction*

*28)Dubs*
*
**29)Luxury Sports*
*
**30)Bikes 16”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*31)Bikes 20”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*32)Bikes 26”*
*Street*
*33)3 Wheel Bikes*
*Street*
*Mild*
*
*
All Entries Are Allowed to bring *Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. *This Years Dash Plaque Cover
*

*This Years Special Award Plaque Cover*

​


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> The LS came out clean, homie.:thumbsup:


thanks bro......:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> :fool2:


q onda fam.......:rofl:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finally, done with the ls. Monday morning will b on its way to georgia:thumbsup:


Seriously clean LS homie. can i ask where you get your LS clips bcuz that one looks perfect and I need some asap. Any keep up the work


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finally, done with the ls. Monday morning will b on its way to georgia:thumbsup:


 :shocked: :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*First LUGK SO CAL meeting*

LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS SO CAL meeting tomorrow saturday 8/10/13 at 12pm
King Taco 
645 E Washington blvd.
Los Angeles, CA. 

South Central model builders are very welcome to meet with us and check us out
Any questions, call me at (323) 652-7428


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ King Taco brings back memories.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

do it up Noa_noa...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

King taco is the shit....thanks dfwr83 for the support


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup::h5::drama:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: don't forget the pics on the meeting !


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OFDatTX said:


> :thumbsup: don't forget the pics on the meeting !


simon, its not too many of us, but ill have some pics bro


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
> __At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.
> 
> Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show
> ...


FUCK YOU


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LUXMAN said:


> Seriously clean LS homie. can i ask where you get your LS clips bcuz that one looks perfect and I need some asap. Any keep up the work


whats up homie, the clip came from jevries


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wurs the flickas :dunno:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> Wurs the flickas :dunno:


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Boo yah! Sup guys


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*new project for my boy floss*

Homie floss and tito and me together today. Got our things straigh and ready to roll. btw, that 61impala a gift from tito to me, as initiation for the chapter.....I


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*new project for my boy floss*

Floss monte ls, coming up guys


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's Wus Up.Mad respect Fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> That's Wus Up.Mad respect Fam!


Thanks for the support carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*new project for my boy floss*

Looking good with that green


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Boo yah! Sup guys


whats up slammed, where u been


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Lopezcustoms built 3rd try at aurbrushing


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

can u count the lines from trunk too hood i cant lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey carnal, u got to start some how......:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Replica in progress


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> Replica in progress


make it happen fam..........:thumbsup:X2


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Yessir u kno it cant sleep for some reason but prolly gonna post piks til i KOmuch love tho fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> Yessir u kno it cant sleep for some reason but prolly gonna post piks til i KOmuch love tho fam


I cant sllep either. Im working on a couple of customers cars


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good up in here fam keep up d good work! lopez great job on d paint job fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*new project for my boy floss*

Its coming out clean homie.......


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Its coming out clean homie.......


Dam that's clean


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Its coming out clean homie.......


dat LS is lookin good fam


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Its coming out clean homie.......


Dam thats clean


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn homie...u knockin em out back 2 back!!!nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn homie...u knockin em out back 2 back!!!nice work :thumbsup:


hell yeah, thanks alex


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

face108 said:


> Dam thats clean


whats up neighbor, thanks for the words carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dat LS is lookin good fam


whats up jefaso, yup corey is diong it clean


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pics we want PICS  lol....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*homie cruz 63 1/2 galaxie......*

Does it look like the real one???:x:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks abit dark bro probly cause its inside  but looks good to me


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Does it look like the real one???:x:


on the money. good work homie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

61 comin up next ?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awesome pics!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the good words guys...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,the orange LOW LOW,s legit .SUP FAM .!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Been workin on these two amt 64's they both had issues i combined them to make one good 64


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Been workin on these two amt 64's they both had issues i combined them to make one good 64


whats up lowridergee, thats bad ass carnal............dope ass creation. One of a kind........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*61 project*

Just a simple color for this 61.....


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> whats up lowridergee, thats bad ass carnal............dope ass creation. One of a kind........


Whats up fam. Thanks i had to frankenstein them i hate to throw any model away so the two both live as one lol


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Just a simple color for this 61.....


That six1 is lookin clean. Cant wait to see how it turns out bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Whats up fam. Thanks i had to frankenstein them i hate to throw any model away so the two both live as one lol


remind me of that movie body parts.....lollooking dope fam. Keep it up


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lowrider-gee said:


> That six1 is lookin clean. Cant wait to see how it turns out bro


hopefully nice and clean.....lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*under construction*

Coming soon to layitlow, representing L.U.G.K:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's looking mean, Angel.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> That's looking mean, Angel.


lol, thanks doggy


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn pinche noa slow down homie.... carro tras carro... te vas a morir o que wey!!! Lol j/p homie... nice work


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

[/URL[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/met8to/media/null_zpsc0447873.jpg.html[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/met8to/media/null_zps758dd6b1.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Damn pinche noa slow down homie.... carro tras carro... te vas a morir o que wey!!! Lol j/p homie... nice work


la vida q vivo yo, nomas la traigo prestada....chauuuuuuu where the pacificos at cabrones........build models to the end ......thanks compton1964


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> [/URL


that thing is belly to the ground..........nice carnal.........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*new project for my boy floss*

Check the homie floss doing it again...........the goblin is lookin tight:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

That bitch is nice!!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Check the homie floss doing it again...........the goblin is lookin tight:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Check the homie floss doing it again...........the goblin is lookin tight:thumbsup:


Bad ass homie.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*new project for my boy floss*

Looking good homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*cuttdogg, coming up*

Flaked red


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Looking good homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

**** work fam! proud to be down with a crew as talented as you guys!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good LUGK socal keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*representing the LUGK So.Cal*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSXuSqsm2d4


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the props fam


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Angel, you got some sick builds, homi. That Monte's looking real good. Much props, carnal.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Damn Angel, you got some sick builds, homi. That Monte's looking real good. Much props, carnal.


thanks juan.........:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Video is nice ! A lot of great builds homie! Much props homie!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OFDatTX said:


> Video is nice ! A lot of great builds homie! Much props homie!


good looking out jc


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

hell yeah, So Cal's on fire!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ Reminded me of this...




"Scotty's on fire"


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSXuSqsm2d4



sick builds angel :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

_*BUMP*_


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

No sleep tonight


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSXuSqsm2d4


Damm that shit was beautiful,, really digging the galaxy and the 66, and LS..


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> Damm that shit was beautiful,, really digging the galaxy and the 66, and LS..


whats up hydro.........thanks for the words bro.......hey, u in the valley?????


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> whats up hydro.........thanks for the words bro.......hey, u in the valley?????


:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*lugk representing*

Whats up guys, here we go with a good start........first place lowrider truck baby


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats bro truck still looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Congrats bro truck still looks good homie :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg, u did hell of good with that 53 homie


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Any more pics of the show


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*here u go guys*

More pics


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*more pics*

Here we go


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like it Was a good day homie!!
Keep them badass rides comming...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSXuSqsm2d4


Dayum Fam now you fucc'n with me start'n that servo dancer I see you tho, keep shining :thumbsup::thumbsup:builds are Top Notch :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dats soooo dope fam much props for puttin it down! those are sum dope builds fam


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> Dayum Fam now you fucc'n with me start'n that servo dancer I see you tho, keep shining :thumbsup::thumbsup:builds are Top Notch :h5:


lol, nah homie, i dont compete with fam..............we in the same boat


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick builds bro, really nice!!



Dre1only said:


>


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

jevries said:


> Sick builds bro, really nice!!


nothing compared to ur work bro......ur the man


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

jevries said:


> Sick builds bro, really nice!!


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

josh 78 said:


> x-2 :thumbsup:


hey whats up josh, thanks for the props bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

show pic.s


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

really great stuff.... congrats.. bigtime..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> really great stuff.... congrats.. bigtime..


x2 congrats fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

warsr67 said:


> show pic.s


I really appreciate the pictures bro.....also congrats


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks fam for the support


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 686577
> View attachment 686578
> View attachment 686581
> View attachment 686582


hey whats up bro, thanks for posting these pics man. Came out beautiful


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Announcing our newest member of the LUGK so cal fam ROCKIN562. wWelcome to the lugk fam bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Announcing our newest member of the LUGK so cal fam ROCKIN562. wWelcome to the lugk fam bro


Congrats matthew :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks angel and i guess i really need to step it up and thank u bigdogg


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

64


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Announcing our newest member of the LUGK so cal fam ROCKIN562. wWelcome to the lugk fam bro


x2 welcome to d fam homie u guys got some great lookin work goin on here TTT for da L.U.G.K fam!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

welcome to the Fam,64 looking Clean homie!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. i will have a video of the opening glove box on the 64 and working catb linkage on the 62 impala. i really apprexiate the warm welkome .


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

64 bodyand doors in primer and hood and trunk painted.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

one upper a arm for the servo 62 impala


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good matt :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks biggdog!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Matt is doing it big !!!!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey i have to do something to catch up to u guys.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome Mike!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*coming up*

New project to keep myself busy


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey whats up Lorenzo, whats up sin!. Im glad to c u guys back in layitlow fam.......its been a while


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*Los Underground Kings
M.C.C.
So. Cal. Meeting
Sunday 9/1/2013

152 E. 49th. St.
Los Angeles, CA. 90011
Pink house with no gate back yard.

All modelers are welcome to check us out and or kick it.
Any questions, get at me at (323) 652-7428 Angel



*​


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

getting the 62 impala mocked up for servos while i wait for paint to dry.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

heres some progress on a personal build yeap a grand prix very few out there being converted from the nascar to a 80s GP[/URL[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/met8to/media/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%2019216819/model%20cars%20layitlow/1185135_357679904365578_993762122_n_zpsca848dc9.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/met8to/media/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%2019216819/model%20cars%20layitlow/1176313_357679977698904_276770763_n_zps61f30c9e.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/met8to/media/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%2019216819/model%20cars%20layitlow/1239919_357680071032228_1721698039_n_zpsc87640a5.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/met8to/media/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%2019216819/model%20cars%20layitlow/1280452_357680091032226_1172033393_n_zps12e57143.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/met8to/media/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%2019216819/model%20cars%20layitlow/1235258_357688897698012_1870997933_n_zps130039cc.jpg.html]


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty heavy shit u have there fam...........I want to c the results


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

What's up fam??? You guys r holding it down in cali loving the work that's goin on in here


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> What's up fam??? You guys r holding it down in cali loving the work that's goin on in here


thanks for the words altered.........


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Man lopez i want to see that gp when done!!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I dig the OG wheels on that! gonna be dope when it's done!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

servos are done on the 62 so now time for tear down amd paint.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Got the 64 painted







and cut a sunroof in the 62


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*todays meeting at floss house*

Floss, Cisco, Deluxe, Young Kev, Tito, Marco Lopez, and me together for the first time and getting ready to go deep


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Some of our show offs


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: hno: looking good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3U51Gz8zfA


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: hno: looking good fellas :thumbsup:


 ride are looking good!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: hno: looking good fellas :thumbsup:





warsr67 said:


> ride are looking good!




x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Doing my usual damage, the dudes at the next show wont know what to do when i show up with the Formula car


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> Doing my usual damage, the dudes at the next show wont know what to do when i show up with the Formula car


thats a bad ass formula racer u got there. Love the detail fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3U51Gz8zfA


damn dats dope looks like yall had a blast dats wat im talkin bout fam TTT


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> damn dats dope looks like yall had a blast dats wat im talkin bout fam TTT


u know it boss. Thanks for the support


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

The 66 is coming out pretty good


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> The 66 is coming out pretty good


Looking good.!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

13dayton said:


> Looking good.!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thanks sergio........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Bday Rockin562(Matt)


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Happy Bday Rockin562(Matt)


x2 hope u have a good one fam!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol thanks homies.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy birthday bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATT


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday bro.... hope you had a great day


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks fellas. damn im getting old.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

62 under carrage done.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh and finally got the rest of the 47 painted.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rockin562 said:


> damn im getting old.


:yes:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Matt! Have fun, be safe!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Look what I just got in the mail...........im so excited.....lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Look what I just got in the mail...........im so excited.....lol


nice!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Look what I just got in the mail...........im so excited.....lol


Se olle rechinar las llantas de un cuatro cincuenta y cuatro!!! Nice homie.... reminds me of el parral


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

rockin562 said:


> Oh and finally got the rest of the 47 painted.
> View attachment 710409


great job u got down fam looks smooth!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Se olle rechinar las llantas de un cuatro cincuenta y cuatro!!! Nice homie.... reminds me of el parral


damn, aqui 100% chinola pariente.........ya save, puro saul viera


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

The 66 is coming out bad ass, and btw, its not chrome tech.............its the noa noa enterprise way


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn that chrome looks clean as fuck Angel   :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> damn, aqui 100% chinola pariente.........ya save, puro saul viera


:uh:  :roflmao:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Damn that chrome looks clean as fuck Angel   :thumbsup:


thanks homie..........if u like it, that means its done right


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> thanks homie..........if u like it, that means its done right


 lol.....


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

ok guys a quick build. my daughter got this for me for my bday and kinda in the mood to just slap one together.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

like i said quick build not much detail.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

the hood afyer 3 coats of paint & 5 coats of clear.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel with this one!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Damn that chrome looks clean as fuck Angel   :thumbsup:


X2 homie. And Matt, that bomb's lookin real clean too! Y'all keep up the good work guys, holdin it down!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

sinicle said:


> X2 homie. And Matt, that bomb's lookin real clean too! Y'all keep up the good work guys, holdin it down!


whats up sinicle, thanks for the words, and matt, u getting down homeboy


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. i does mean alot coming from all of u. i do what i can.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 713914
> finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel with this one!


This is looking sweet matt keep it up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

the 64 is rubbing out nice so far.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

The 66 is a wrap. Now for the next project, another 66


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*my ls*

I hated myself but I had to sell it...........


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Pinche monte lookd clean homie... where you get grille??? Para que lo vendias wey...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Pinche monte lookd clean homie... where you get grille??? Para que lo vendias wey...


q onda compton, lo vendi, porq viene uno mejor..........mas chingon q este....lol. vas a ver. The grille came from the charger kit


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> The 66 is a wrap. Now for the next project, another 66


Damn homie...knockin em out!!!! 66 is clean as fuck uffin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn homie...knockin em out!!!! 66 is clean as fuck uffin:


thanks alex, long time no c. How u been homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> The 66 is a wrap. Now for the next project, another 66


damn homie i see u puttin in work u gettin down fam builds are lookin clean u built dat 66? nice job an d monte looks fresh!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> damn homie i see u puttin in work u gettin down fam builds are lookin clean u built dat 66? nice job an d monte looks fresh!


thanks for the props fam.........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

66 ragtop, coming up


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

might scrap it might build it who knows.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> might scrap it might build it who knows.


oh shit, where u got this from, i love it.....:shocked:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

noanoaenterprise said:


> oh shit, where u got this from, i love it.....:shocked:


painted it years ago, i got a buyer but they want it built without the vogues


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

first time ever using clear coat on a model.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> painted it years ago, i got a buyer but they want it built without the vogues


fuck it bro, get blacks and sell it man......


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 718082
> View attachment 718090
> View attachment 718098
> first time ever using clear coat on a model.


looking good fam


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 718082
> View attachment 718090
> View attachment 718098
> first time ever using clear coat on a model.


paint looks great fam!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Those are some nice colors on the Caddy, homie.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks bugs. its actually some engine paint i had laying around. going to do the vinyl top a satin black to match the interior.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

next step is measure, draw, and modify.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

noanoaenterprise said:


> I hated myself but I had to sell it...........


There is a monte in Vancouver BC Canada from the USO Lnagley chapter that looks just like this,


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

leo said:


> There is a monte in Vancouver BC Canada from the USO Lnagley chapter that looks just like this,


have any pics of it?????


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> next step is measure, draw, and modify.


......:shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> The 66 is a wrap. Now for the next project, another 66


Cleannnnnn!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


>


:drama:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Customers car is coming out clean on that pearl white


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Check out my 96 bronco thats comin out guys.......


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

More pics


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That bronco looks sweet angel :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> That bronco looks sweet angel :thumbsup:


thanks frank


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice bro, you know they make that in resin right?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> nice bro, you know they make that in resin right?


I know, but this is my ow creation and plastic


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Bronco looks good fam


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Broncos lookin good. U gunna paint her oj white lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

weedfiend said:


> Broncos lookin good. U gunna paint her oj white lol


hell no, lol


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

66 ragtop, its a wrap guys...............


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> 66 ragtop, its a wrap guys...............


Nice man very clean. Can u post pics of engine


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Hell ya!! That 66 is fresh!!
I'm wanting to see how that red Cutty comes out..
Keep up the badazz work Homie!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

weedfiend said:


> Nice man very clean. Can u post pics of engine


here u go homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Daniel rubalcava said:


> Hell ya!! That 66 is fresh!!
> I'm wanting to see how that red Cutty comes out..
> Keep up the badazz work Homie!!


thanks for the words homie daniel............wait til goldie lock comes out of noa noa enterprises


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

My next four projects


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Fuk ya!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> My next three projects


nice lookin foward to see how these come out fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice lookin foward to see how these come out fam


so far I havent let my fam down


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little project of mine


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> here u go homie


Nice n clean dog thanks


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

weedfiend said:


> Nice n clean dog thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> so far I havent let my fam down


nope u havent! keep up d great work fam TTT L.U.G.K


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Keeping my fam proud with this project, and thanks to the homie daniel


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good Angel :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looking good Angel :thumbsup:


thanks frank


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Angel that 64 is sweet,fam:machinegun:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Angel that 64 is sweet,fam:machinegun:


whats up Lorenzo........thanks for the words carnal.........


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

old project gotta finish.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 737874
> old project gotta finish.


Nice


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks big dogg. its for my lady so its going bright green with green and black interior.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 737874
> old project gotta finish.



that's gonna kick ass. I'm diggin the suicide doors!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

I like this merc good work:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

not the best pics but bumper bullet tail lights


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

finally got it primered, now its back to the box cause i cant figure out what color to spray it.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

what do u guys think about this for the merc?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Floss, Cisco, Deluxe, Young Kev, Tito, Marco Lopez, and me together for the first time and getting ready to go deep


:thumbsup:

Every thing is looking good.. Im really digging that vert 66!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Every thing is looking good.. Im really digging that vert 66!


whats up markie.........thanks for the props, r u rollin to ontario on sat?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> finally got it primered, now its back to the box cause i cant figure out what color to spray it.


shoot a fusia magenta. It will look bad ass


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 741689
> what do u guys think about this for the merc?



yes plz!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> whats up markie.........thanks for the props, r u rollin to ontario on sat?


Nah!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Nah!


 :twak:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :twak:


leave hydro alone....lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> leave hydro alone....lol


:nono:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Ontario show 9/21/2013


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

been awhile. sorry guys but small update. all body work done and in base coat.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

had enough parts to slap it together
















got this painted 
















frame is done engine will be done in a few days interior in a few weeks


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LownMNslow302 said:


> had enough parts to slap it together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn low, u getting down on these builds fam


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

noanoaenterprise said:


> damn low, u getting down on these builds fam


got a show in november otherwise id be buried in GTA.

fucked around enough to come up with a new technique cause im too lazy to deal with scratches. i made a airbrushable putty


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Man i cant wait to see that olds done! I gotta get one of those kits.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Picked up this 59 for 17bucks.






got the rear already for servos now onto the front.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 774977
> View attachment 774985


Sweet color matt :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks homie thats my first airbrush and nail polish job


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rockin562 said:


> Thanks homie thats my first airbrush and nail polish job


you shot raw flake np through a airbrush, youre crazy. it came out good tho.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> you shot raw flake np through a airbrush, youre crazy. it came out good tho.


yeah, hes crazy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thats all she wrote for the week.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Those 58 wheels look good on that olds. and clean paint job.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

I dont know if im crazy. there is a thin line between crazy and stupid and i do like to dance on that line lol.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Paint came out good, Low. Nice colors.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hell yeah low, that bombita looking bad ass homie....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

West Cost on Loc !Sup Fam..


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> West Cost on Loc !Sup Fam..


.....:wave:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update fam


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

That Cutty lookin fresh homie!!?
Keepup the good work..


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Daniel rubalcava said:


> That Cutty lookin fresh homie!!
> Keepup the good work..


thanks carnal......should b done soon bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Cutty update


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Like always. outstanding work brotha!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> Like always. outstanding work brotha!


thanks homie Matt


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

no longer a member just lettn it be known was fun while it lasted i left because of changes rules and my own reasns no need to explain but i do hav 5 LUGK PE plaques and licesnse plate that say LUGK forsale $25 shipped for plaques $10 for license lates


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :tears:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wheels look good on the Cutti Noa.front end detail on point.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

LopezCustoms said:


> no longer a member just lettn it be known was fun while it lasted i left because of changes rules and my own reasns no need to explain but i do hav 5 LUGK PE plaques and licesnse plate that say LUGK forsale $25 shipped for plaques $10 for license lates


Not gonna stop you from leaving,but there was never any rule changes bro.Anyways it sucks to see you go but best of luck u have my respect in all your decisions


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Front drilled I beam so far


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A little update fam


SICK! is this twinns cast?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> SICK! is this twinns cast?


:yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin real good up in here fam noa dat cutty lookin fresh


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

hocknberry said:


> SICK! is this twinns cast?


....:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> Like always. outstanding work brotha!


thanks matt


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Not gonna stop you from leaving,but there was never any rule changes bro.Anyways it sucks to see you go but best of luck u have my respect in all your decisions


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> Wheels look good on the Cutti Noa.front end detail on point.


gracias machio. Something simple but a challange for being a resin. But like u said, got it on point. Learning from u guys. Nothing but the best


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Front drilled I beam so far
> View attachment 793873


outstanding custom work bro. I would never thought building something so complicated. This is straight out pro stuff fam keep it up, u making us look good bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> lookin real good up in here fam noa dat cutty lookin fresh


nothing compared to ur cutlass fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Not gonna stop you from leaving,but there was never any rule changes bro.Anyways it sucks to see you go but best of luck u have my respect in all your decisions


x3 hate to see u leave as well, but like lorenzo said there was nothin really major changin bout d club,but much love an respect to u homie


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

59 waiting on paint and servos!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 795530
> View attachment 795538
> 59 waiting on paint and servos!


nice project fam!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks pina.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup fam!!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

well didnt want to build this one but since i cant get rid of it and im waiting on other stuff to finish other models i guess this one is next for servos.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

dig_derange said:


> wutup fam!!


whats up dig....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> outstanding custom work bro. I would never thought building something so complicated. This is straight out pro stuff fam keep it up, u making us look good bro


Thanks fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Big body


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Caddy is looking sweet angel :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Caddy is looking sweet angel :thumbsup:


gracias big dogg


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

*lack is clean!*


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

machio said:


> *lack is clean!*


X2!!! Very clean!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Sinicle, machio, thanks guys......im trying to meep up with u guys bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally, its a wrap fam.......hope u like it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looks firme bro clean


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> looks firme bro clean


thanks jefaso


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I took a look at your guys FB page photo albums this morning, you guys have some bad ass builds, very impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

leo said:


> I took a look at your guys FB page photo albums this morning, you guys have some bad ass builds, very impressive! :thumbsup:


in behalf of all lugk, thanks leo


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

looking good fellows.:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

warsr67 said:


> looking good fellows.:thumbsup:


thanks willy


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I got me a little collection.........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

66, 67, 68, 69, 70 rag.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice collection. ... wish I had at least one of those. ... me falta mucho tadavia..


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Nice collection. ... wish I had at least one of those. ... me falta mucho tadavia..


q onda compton....echame un cablaso......u got my #


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> I got me a little collection.........


:shocked: u got them after all :cheesy:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: u got them after all :cheesy:


i told u i was bro.......


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> q onda compton....echame un cablaso......u got my #


Yea. .. ill hit you up. .. y a ver que onda


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> I got me a little collection.........


?DAMN! Nice harem!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

sinicle said:


> DAMN! Nice harem!!!


yes, my babies


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Once again guys, its a wrap with this cutlass. Ready to go homie daniel.............hey compton, otro mas......:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass work angel !


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass work angel !


thanks for the props J.C


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> 66, 67, 68, 69, 70 rag.


Sick


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

ART2ROLL said:


> Sick


thanks art........u know exactly how important these 5 r.....lol


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Once again guys, its a wrap with this cutlass. Ready to go homie daniel.............hey compton, otro mas......:thumbsup:


Sweet cutlass, Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

leo said:


> Sweet cutlass, Good job :thumbsup:


thanks leo


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

One more for the club


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Chingon angel. .....representing your club to the fullest. ..


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Chingon angel. .....representing your club to the fullest. ..


ya sabe parientito, al 100


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick Malibu, Angel. You got down, carnal.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice caprice looks clean


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Smooth reppin with that curry fam. One of three of my 
all time faves.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Christopher J said:


> Smooth reppin with that curry fam. One of three of my
> all time faves.


thanks chris for the props. Even though dude is talkin about my malibu is a caprice, I wonder what is the cutlass going to b now......lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> Nice caprice looks clean


lol, ur funny bro, really funny


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that malibu is the truth man! well done!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> that malibu is the truth man! well done!


thanks for the words fam........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Compton1964 said:


> Chingon angel. .....representing your club to the fullest. ..


X2....knocken em out like a machine:nicoderm:....let the rest of us catch up:biggrin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Im trying to keep up with u guys..........


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking real good fam i see u holding it down great work much props


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking real good fam i see u holding it down great work much props


gracias mero mero


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

One more project for a customer!!!!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

the 62 finally foiled amd cleared!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 825154
> View attachment 825162
> the 62 finally foiled amd cleared!


nice looking good fam!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks pina


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> One more project for a customer!!!!


Liking the color, carnal.:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Liking the color, carnal.:thumbsup:


whats up juan. Thanks for the props. It looks too dark in the picture, its way lighter


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 825154
> View attachment 825162
> the 62 finally foiled amd cleared!


im loving that blue bro


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

lol thanks brotha. going to try to get the 59 finished up this weekend too.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

had to use one hand the whole time but got it done.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice lownslow. i wish i could do all that with throwing the model across the room. lol


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

almost done. glass anda few more details and its a wrap!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> had to use one hand the whole time but got it done.


Bro, that hand crafted desing is bitching, its bad ass homie..........u getting down with it bro.......keep it up bro


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

finished!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 829194
> View attachment 829194
> View attachment 829202
> View attachment 829218
> ...


....


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

lol thanks noa. its nothing like what all you guys put out lol.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

One off LUGK wheel, its a 24" dually truck wheel. next project is a crown jackstand.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> One off LUGK wheel, its a 24" dually truck wheel. next project is a crown jackstand.


....:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a sick wheel. :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

79 malibu with ls front clip.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good noa keep up da great work fam!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Wtf was that about....lol


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

:dunno:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

trying to do damage control thinking he's going to be able to clean this up by claiming "it's offtopic"

I am going to give you some advice, take it or leave it. You should not mention the club again after reading this post, nor should you try to be witty regarding this club.

If you seriously want in, earn your spot through your actions and builds.

All the best.

/story


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Lol


 im quite the opposite u see im a real muthafucca i grew up on section 8 welfare all that shit i lived in bad areas all my life up until we bought our new house back in 2008. im not glorifying anything but i was always a trouble maker growing up and wen i turned 14 joined a gang and nevr looked back. im now 35 yrs old and currently still in the gang but i aint gotta do no dirt no more (unless i feel like it) cus i earned my stripes i let the BGs handle shit now. so u fools can say wat u want think wat u want dont bother me not one bit.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus good Fam !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Malibu Sick!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> Look you little topic hore!lol,just kidding bro,do vent ,let it all out,were here for u..lol


we, hell no! :loco:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> Malibu Sick!


thanks for the words fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

70monte805 said:


> Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and
> ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will
> pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader
> and relay this cool story to them and tell
> ...


^did not read^ lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> 79 malibu with ls front clip.....


Badass,Angel!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

70monte805 said:


> im quite the opposite u see im a real muthafucca i grew up on section 8 welfare all that shit i lived in bad areas all my life up until we bought our new house back in 2008. im not glorifying anything but i was always a trouble maker growing up and wen i turned 14 joined a gang and nevr looked back. im now 35 yrs old and currently still in the gang but i aint gotta do no dirt no more (unless i feel like it) cus i earned my stripes i let the BGs handle shit now. so u fools can say wat u want think wat u want dont bother me not one bit.


lol ur funny homie! i cant tell u right off da back u aint no real muthafucka ur a joke playa cuz a real muthafucka wouldnt b on his computer talking shit being a internet gangsta looking for attention lol u prob sum lil dorky ass kid dats a nobody freindly ass fuck soft wit a capitol T! wish u was on my side homie i sure would like to put ur real ass to d test!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> lol ur funny homie! i cant tell u right off da back u aint no real muthafucka ur a joke playa cuz a real muthafucka wouldnt b on his computer talking shit being a internet gangsta looking for attention lol u prob sum lil dorky ass kid dats a nobody freindly ass fuck soft wit a capitol T! wish u was on my side homie i sure would like to put ur real ass to d test!


hey bro dont pay attn this fool homie he's just ROOKIE tryin make a name for him self on OT :run: insted of posting thatshit nikka shood be posting nekked pics of lady thou :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey bro dont pay attn this fool homie he's just ROOKIE tryin make a name for him self on OT :run: insted of posting thatshit nikka shood be posting nekked pics of lady thou :naughty: :rofl:


simon bro d vato is funny tho sumbody must have really hurt his feelings for him to take d time an post bs on every thread! like i said fool must b a soft ass lil internet gangsta man i wish dat fool was here on my side


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> simon bro d vato is funny tho sumbody must have really hurt his feelings for him to take d time an post bs on every thread! like i said fool must b a soft ass lil internet gangsta man i wish dat fool was here on my side


probly his momma didin give him his teta this morning and is throwin a bitch fit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

hey bro dont pay attn this fool homie he's just ROOKIE tryin make a name for him self on OT insted of posting thatshit nikka shood be posting nekked pics of lady thou


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> probly his momma didin give him his teta this morning and is throwin a bitch fit :roflmao: :roflmao:


Na BiggDogg ,that fool 70monte805 still on the tit,mama could never wing em,hates bottles.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> Na BiggDogg ,that fool 70monte805 still on the tit,mama could never wing em,hates bottles.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

machio said:


> Na BiggDogg ,that fool 70monte805 still on the tit,mama could never wing em,hates bottles.


Ur viejas tetas are way better and perky :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> Ur viejas tetas are way better and perky :naughty:



post sum pics of ur puta homie or whore momma bruh :drama:we wanna see if shes good enuff to fuck :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

but do you have a car?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

70monte805 said:


> but do you have a car?


Do you??


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Do you??


a beach cruiser, a couple model cars.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

70monte805 said:


> a beach cruiser, a couple model cars.


Post em up then


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> a beach cruiser, a couple model cars.


ur mommas daily dont count breh :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

BRO THIS KID IS NOT WORTH ANYONES TIME.. ..BITCH ASS ***** DISRESPECTING HIS LOWRIDER HOMIES MONEY'S ...***** NEED THE COPS TO HELP HIM OUT... TRUST ME I KNO THIS FOR A FACT... HOW I WOULD LOVE TO CATCH HIM IN MY SHOP OR NEAR MY SPACE.. LOL HE OUT THERE TELLING BITCH ASS PEOPLE HE SUING ME FOR HIS OWN FUCK UPS..HAHA TELLING MY BABY MOMMA SHIT ABOUT ME LIKE A LIL BITCH..MATT MY DUDE GOD IS MY WITNESS AND LAYITLOW THAT YOU BEST STAY AWAY AS FAR AS POSSIBLE FROM ME BITCH ASS *****.....SAVE THIS MESSAGE CUZ COPY IT ,PRINT IT,POST IT,FRAME IT,FACEBOOK IT,NOTARIZE IT,EAT IT,FUCK IT,JERK OFF TO IT..I DONT GIVE A FUCK.. TAKE IT AS YOU WANT G ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

70monte805 said:


> BRO THIS KID IS NOT WORTH ANYONES TIME.. ..BITCH ASS ***** DISRESPECTING HIS LOWRIDER HOMIES MONEY'S ...***** NEED THE COPS TO HELP HIM OUT... TRUST ME I KNO THIS FOR A FACT... HOW I WOULD LOVE TO CATCH HIM IN MY SHOP OR NEAR MY SPACE.. LOL HE OUT THERE TELLING BITCH ASS PEOPLE
> 
> HE SUING ME FOR HIS OWN FUCK UPS..HAHA TELLING MY BABY MOMMA SHIT ABOUT ME LIKE A LIL BITCH..MATT MY DUDE
> GOD IS MY WITNESS AND LAYITLOW THAT
> ...


^^bath salts are a helluva drug^^


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> BRO THIS KID IS NOT WORTH ANYONES TIME.. ..BITCH ASS ***** DISRESPECTING HIS LOWRIDER HOMIES MONEY'S ...***** NEED THE COPS TO HELP HIM OUT... TRUST ME I KNO THIS FOR A FACT... HOW I WOULD LOVE TO CATCH HIM IN MY SHOP OR NEAR MY SPACE.. LOL HE OUT THERE TELLING BITCH ASS PEOPLE HE SUING ME FOR HIS OWN FUCK UPS..HAHA TELLING MY BABY MOMMA SHIT ABOUT ME LIKE A LIL BITCH..MATT MY DUDE GOD IS MY WITNESS AND LAYITLOW THAT YOU BEST STAY AWAY AS FAR AS POSSIBLE FROM ME BITCH ASS *****.....SAVE THIS MESSAGE CUZ COPY IT ,PRINT IT,POST IT,FRAME IT,FACEBOOK IT,NOTARIZE IT,EAT IT,FUCK IT,JERK OFF TO IT..I DONT GIVE A FUCK.. TAKE IT AS YOU WANT G ...


70 monte805= SNITCHthis ***** is a snitch hno: :ninja: TRUCHA :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad mother truckeR (Oct 29, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> ^^bath salts are a helluva drug^^


i think that ***** swimmin in that shit for reals

looks like he got child support after his ass


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> 70 monte805= SNITCHthis ***** is a snitch hno: :ninja: TRUCHA :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


:rofl: dis nikka real mad!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

70monte805 said:


> but do you have a car?


But does your car fit in a backpack?


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

MinieMe209 said:


> But does your car fit in a backpack?


:nosad: these fuckers carry Fanny packs anyways


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> :rofl: dis nikka real mad!


FROM WHAT:dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: TEH AYDS *** THINKS WE MAD JUST DONT TOUCH YO SON HE MIGHT CATCH THE UR VIRUS :ugh:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

You have no idea what real car building's about,

Real car building consist of getting your nails dirty, using nail polish, and having your nephews or sons help hold pieces together while the glue sits.

You have no clue what this life is about :inout:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> :nosad: these fuckers carry Fanny packs anyways


U MAD Y U MAD BREH :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> You have no idea what real car building's about,
> 
> Real car building consist of getting your nails dirty, using nail polish, and having your nephews or sons help hold pieces together while the glue sits.
> 
> You have no clue what this life is about :inout:


TELLS US TIM THE TOOL MAN :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> TELLS US TIM THE TOOL MAN :roflmao::roflmao:


:h5: I'm about that 1:25 life!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> :h5: I'm about that 1:25 life!


GOOD TO SEE U KNOW HOW TO TELL TIME BUDDY :thumbsup: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## WIRES (May 13, 2012)

ANYONE?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/416289-barbies.html


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WIRES said:


> ANYONE?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/416289-barbies.html


HIT UP 70MONTE HE'S A *** HE'LL LIKEM MORE :rofl:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Badass,Angel!


thanks lencho


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

:drama:Ok


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> :drama:Ok


:drama: GOT ANYMORE POPCORN WEY :rofl:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> HIT UP 70MONTE HE'S A *** HE'LL LIKEM MORE :rofl:


:nono: ur the one building toys


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

70monte805 said:


> :nono: ur the one building toys


MAN HE CAUGHT US SLIPPIN AGAIN.........I GOTTA GO GUYS,,,,,,,GOING TO PLAY WITH MY TOYS.LOL.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> :nono: ur the one building toys


U MAD BREH U SOUND MAD :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

What's up So Cal members, this is your fucked off Uncle Sin! I hope the holidays were awesome, happy New Year!

Now let's get down to brass tacks. Who all in So Cal is in on the club build off? I saw Tito's entry, but I know we got more members than that! Where's everyone at? I know Angel got something crazy planed!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

sinicle said:


> What's up So Cal members, this is your fucked off Uncle Sin! I hope the holidays were awesome, happy New Year!
> 
> Now let's get down to brass tacks. Who all in So Cal is in on the club build off? I saw Tito's entry, but I know we got more members than that! Where's everyone at? I know Angel got something crazy planed!


you already know me SIN!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

sinicle said:


> What's up So Cal members, this is your fucked off Uncle Sin! I hope the holidays were awesome, happy New Year!
> 
> Now let's get down to brass tacks. Who all in So Cal is in on the club build off? I saw Tito's entry, but I know we got more members than that! Where's everyone at? I know Angel got something crazy planed!


look for them on facebook........they all out there


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good fam looking foward to all d finishd build for d build off iv been puttin in work just havent been posting knocking out d interior right now ill b done sometime this week then ill focus on knocking out d paintjob its based an flaked out ready to start tapin gonna get on it soon as i knock out d interior props to everybody participating got sum clean ass projects goin!


----------



## FabianSocalCustomz (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey guys my name is Fabian im new to this forum stuff and i'm going to be a new member of LUGK soon once i finish my prospect, here is a 1964 impala i was building before the prospect


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

FabianSocalCustomz said:


> View attachment 1091385
> View attachment 1091401
> Hey guys my name is Fabian im new to this forum stuff and i'm going to be a new member of LUGK soon once i finish my prospect, here is a 1964 impala i was building before the prospect


DAMN :wow: thats some crazy suspension work! sik!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

FabianSocalCustomz said:


> View attachment 1091385
> View attachment 1091401
> Hey guys my name is Fabian im new to this forum stuff and i'm going to be a new member of LUGK soon once i finish my prospect, here is a 1964 impala i was building before the prospect


hell yeah, u getting down fam


----------



## FabianSocalCustomz (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is my prospect build, I chose the 41 pick up, i picked up this kit a while back but never thought i would make it into a CrewCab, Woody,Lowrider, Dually(maybe the 1st of its kind?)i still got lots of work ahead but i'm enjoying the scratch building and detailing. I still don't have the flashy accessories like the Rims or photo etch


----------



## FabianSocalCustomz (Feb 21, 2014)

ill get back to this one soon for sure


----------



## FabianSocalCustomz (Feb 21, 2014)

408models said:


> DAMN :wow: thats some crazy suspension work! sik!


Thanks, my goal is to get better


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking real good fam welcome to d crew glad to have u diggin ur work


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

FabianSocalCustomz said:


> Here is my prospect build, I chose the 41 pick up, i picked up this kit a while back but never thought i would make it into a CrewCab, Woody,Lowrider, Dually(maybe the 1st of its kind?)i still got lots of work ahead but i'm enjoying the scratch building and detailing. I still don't have the flashy accessories like the Rims or photo etch
> 
> 
> View attachment 1091465
> ...


bad ass fam! Welcome to the house


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little project


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

El chapo guzman capture.......:facepalm::banghead::ugh:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> El chapo guzman capture.......:facepalm::banghead::ugh:


 Does he build models too ? :biggrin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bichito said:


> Does he build models too ? :biggrin:


yeah, he used to make them out of a bad ass white resin.. pretty expensive material


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

FabianSocalCustomz said:


> Here is my prospect build, I chose the 41 pick up, i picked up this kit a while back but never thought i would make it into a CrewCab, Woody,Lowrider, Dually(maybe the 1st of its kind?)i still got lots of work ahead but i'm enjoying the scratch building and detailing. I still don't have the flashy accessories like the Rims or photo etch
> 
> 
> View attachment 1091465
> ...


This is sick,Fam!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bichito said:


> Does he build models too ? :biggrin:


lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> El chapo guzman capture.......:facepalm::banghead::ugh:


who :dunno: 


yo americano no nintendo ken es ele :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

New project


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that quadcab dually is sick bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

much props to d whole so cal LUGK fam holding it down got sum tight work goin


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> lol


q onda lencho


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up fam, we have a new member in the family. HITTING SWITCHES IS THE MAN. Welcome to the house Robert


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dats wuz up welcome to d fam rob


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Whats up fam, we have a new member in the family. HITTING SWITCHES IS THE MAN. Welcome to the house Robert


:thumbsup: welcome to LUGK homie great bunch of guys rob


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LUGK SO CAL MEETING


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dats wuz up fam dats wat we need to do over here its been a min


----------

